
Rossellini's History Films - walterbell
http://www.hammertonail.com/reviews/drama/rossellini%E2%80%99s-history-films-review/
======
danugolini
I am Italian and I am a big fun of Rossellini. A few months ago I had a
discussion with some people of my age (27yrs) about Rossellini and most of
them don't know anything about him. The recent decline of the italian culture
is a huge issue...

------
taliesinb
I stumbled upon "Blaise Pascal" on Hulu (they have some Rossellini in their
Criterion section).

It was totally captivating, somehow simultaneously moving and fascinating, in
a way unlike any other film I've watched. Human is a good way to put it.
Absolutely unforgettable, almost a religious experience.

I highly recommend his historical films to anyone, regardless of your interest
or lack thereof in the subjects; you will _become_ interested.

------
jjgreen
Rossellini fans may also be interested to know that the BFI have restored and
re-released the War trilogy and 3 of the Ingrid Bergman films. Fantastic
stuff.

~~~
blim8183
Not sure if the BFI releases are region free... for those in the U.S., The
Criterion Collection has also released the War Trilogy.

~~~
DanBC
The BFI releases tend to be region locked to region 2 or region B.

[http://shop.bfi.org.uk/war-trilogy-the.html#.Vbof4XXd-
Rs](http://shop.bfi.org.uk/war-trilogy-the.html#.Vbof4XXd-Rs)

The additional info says

"Blu-ray region B".

------
brownbat
The Eclipse curators have a great eye for overlooked amazing films. It's like
the main Criterion line, only moreso. The MA to Criterion's BA in film.

Criterion also deserves credit for making so many of their titles available
for streaming on Hulu. More in the Criterion line than in Eclipse, but some of
those are there too:
[http://www.hulu.com/watch/231667?utm_source=site&utm_medium=...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/231667?utm_source=site&utm_medium=play&utm_campaign=criterion)

Given Criterion's mission to make more great films more widely available, I
hope they'll fight to overcome whatever rights issues are keeping parts of the
collection offline, and expand their agreement to other services, like Netflix
and Prime, and sites around the world.
[https://www.criterion.com/hulu](https://www.criterion.com/hulu)

It's a shame that I can use Hulu to watch some of the greatest Italian films
ever made, but I can't do that in Italy.

